# Yet another coolidor in the works...



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I got another shipment of boxes today and got started setting up yet another 100qt coolidor.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

How dus a wine cooler works? Is this good for the cigars? Don't they get "wet" from condence? And the tempratuur? Manny questions, but hey the one who never ask something stay st....


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Soon you will run out of room to store the coolerdors!
I think it's time you just submitted to the inevitable and converted that spare bedroom into a walk-in!

:helloooo:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

amateurke said:


> How dus a wine cooler works? Is this good for the cigars? Don't they get "wet" from condence? And the tempratuur? Manny questions, but hey the one who never ask something stay st....


1) Great
3) Yes
4) No
5) In a wine cooler you can set the temp you want. In an Igloo type cooler, the temp stays right around the air temp wherever you keep it. So if your room temp is 70, the temp in the cooler will be about the same.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice set up


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Mike you need help:baffled:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice. Just got mine set up as well.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> Mike you need help:baffled:


I was just going to say the same exact thing


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

More Ammo--Look out


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Soon you will run out of room to store the coolerdors!
> I think it's time you just submitted to the inevitable and converted that spare bedroom into a walk-in!
> 
> :helloooo:


The first 100qt is still seasoning it seems to be taking forever. Steady progress just slow. A pound of beads and an Oust are doing the trick but every time I open it to either check the level or put more wood in sets it back a bit. The 48qt still has some room after I did a little spring cleaning.

I have room for five more coolers before I have to go the walk-in route. :mrcool:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one. looks great


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great work. If I was you I would put the shelevs in the other awy with the lip pointing up. That way when your taking cigars in and out, if the cooler tips forward the sheleves will hold the boxes. But you are doing a great job and I don't have anything like that.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Great work. If I was you I would put the shelevs in the other awy with the lip pointing up. That way when your taking cigars in and out, if the cooler tips forward the sheleves will hold the boxes. But you are doing a great job and I don't have anything like that.


I had thought about that. Still not sure which way they will stay. Gonna take some playing with. I actually have the shelf in the other cooler pointing up at the moment.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very cool ,should work good.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you just glue the wood to the side of the cooler?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> Do you just glue the wood to the side of the cooler?


3M auto double face molding tape. Just have to let air out for a bit before seasoning. The tape stinks a bit.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

dozer mabe be thinking of a walk in next


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

GO for it


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

_My uncle is in a coma - he is truly living the dream_.

Texas Matt I love your signature line dude...... indeed it is true

By the way dozer I only have one cooler, I guess I need to buy some more cigars. Quite Jealous!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you 3m tape the shelves also i like the shelf idea alot


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

jam said:


> Did you 3m tape the shelves also i like the shelf idea alot


Nope just cut to fit the notches on the sides. The top was a goof. It was a bit short so I wedged some scrapp in there. It works fine till I can cut a new shelf.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Mike, Is that all the wood needed to make one of these things? It doesn't seem like very much. Just curious in case I make one someday. I figured I would have to line the whole inside.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Hey Mike, Is that all the wood needed to make one of these things? It doesn't seem like very much. Just curious in case I make one someday. I figured I would have to line the whole inside.


Actually the wood is not really necessary. I figured it would help regulate the humidity from opening it all the time. My 48qt doesn't have any wood in it except the cedar trays. Plus iI thought it would look cool.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

DOZER said:


> The first 100qt is still seasoning it seems to be taking forever. Steady progress just slow. A pound of beads and an Oust are doing the trick but every time I open it to either check the level or put more wood in sets it back a bit. The 48qt still has some room after I did a little spring cleaning.
> 
> I have room for five more coolers before I have to go the walk-in route. :mrcool:


OMG..! Mike, you gotta start smoking more.. Either that or the bank/credit card company loves you long time!:biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the questions answered about the coolidor! Thx for the pics...looks great!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

What happens if no cedar is used in a cooler? Any innate problems with cigar storage in that case?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

nativetexan_1 said:


> What happens if no cedar is used in a cooler? Any innate problems with cigar storage in that case?


None that I can see. At first my 48qt had no trays just zippy bags full of smokes. No problems at all.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice job Mike. Do you need anymore cedar? And I like the shelf thing too.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Nice job Mike. Do you need anymore cedar? And I like the shelf thing too.


Nope, I'm good to go Gerry thanks for asking. This thread is two months old already. I was just showing someone who asked about coolers and it came back to life.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Dozer....I think it is time to get some pictures up of your collection.


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

DOZER said:


> 3M auto double face molding tape. Just have to let air out for a bit before seasoning. The tape stinks a bit.


That 3M double sided tape is awesome! Some cities use that tape to hold the bodies of their city busses to the frame. It reduces noise due to vibration.

If it is good enough for a whole bus...it is good enough for a humidor! I love it!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice setup.. you'll need to post pics once it is full.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Dozer....I think it is time to get some pictures up of your collection.


http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=283944

Posted that two weeks ago. After moving everything out of the coolers except for the 48qt. If you want to see in the drawers click my sig.


----------

